# at my wits end with mavis



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

so my jill mavis a we monster
she has always een quick with her teeth but this was only when she was excited...its now all the time
and its not a play bite its a latch down and hold on for dear life bite
its gotten to thepoint where she seeks me out and bites me
she isnt neutered...could this help??
iv tried pushing in instead of pulling away when she bites...so if she bites my finger i move it into her mouth not out but she just bites harder. . when she does ite iv tried squeeling loud...this only excited her, iv tried clarting my hand sin ferret paste...she just has a quick lick then fined a bit thats not got on it and chomps down
when ever she bites, i prise her off best i can then place her in "time" out 9i dont agree with physical punishment).....then when i let her out she bloody comes after me again. she will even run up my leg to bite me..its getting to the point now that im getting quite scared to handle her...which is ridiculous!!! she has been treated the same as the boys and they are bog cuddly lumps......HELP!!!!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

You need to smack her, not beat her up but when she bites smack her nose lightly, and be firm with her, Mavis is playing games with you, she knows your scared and will bite as she will smell your scared. When you say she isn't neutered I assume she has been brought out of season? 

How old is Mavis


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah she gets the jill jab, she had that in march..she is 3 years old.

not sure if your being sarcastic or not.....but i most certainly wont be smacking her !!!!!... im not going to use physical manipulations, threat, and intimidation ...thats not going to help at all....oh look mavis when you come near me im going to hurt you...oh whats that...your going to bite me more now in defence ..... 
physical punishment with ANY animal doesnt work, it may well stop the behaviour at the time but it only creates more in the long run the behaviour will be suppressed but, if the root cause has not been addressed, problems usually re-emerge .... Using methods that instil fear or anxiety, or inflict pain often result in some form of (further) aggressive , not only that.... it weakens you bond, physical punishment increases the aggressive behaviour in general, and specifically increased aggression toward the individual who is applying the punishment..... 
i dont want her to not come near me all together....the biting 98% of the time happens when she is indoor for her run...she is (usually) fine out in her enclosure (but obviously she need in for run etc)...im not wanting her to start biting me there too out of complete fear that i inflict pain on her each time she is near....
thanks but no thanks , im looking for positive force free options.


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

Years ago I had a jill that did this, she was in a mixed pen off neutered and spayed females, she would do anything to get me, and like you I started to fear her, and I have to say avoid her,
It was coming to the time to have her spayed, at the vets, it was discovered that she was full of tumours,
I'm not saying this is the case for Mavis, but maybe a quick check up might help,
Ps, I would consider having her spayed, I hate the Jill jab
All. The best and let us know how you get on


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

hi thanks for the reply, sorry to hear about your wee fuzzy.
think ill book her in just to be on the safe side


----------



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sure you will get it sorted, you seem very patient, I'm a whimp lol

Keep us updated, interesting to know how people work through problems with there pets x


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi everyone. In response to Debbierobb109, I would like to say here that I agree with DK DREAM regarding tapping a Ferret's nose lightly when he or she is biting down hard, day after day! It isn't a severe punishment, and I have done this myself in order to cure a Ferret of constant biting. When a jill teaches her kits about life, she will drag the kits by the scruff of their necks into their cub and they respect her for doing this. They really don't have a choice to be honest with you! This is the way that all animals show their love for their young. Sometimes, things go wrong and you end up with a Ferret who keeps on biting, and this isn't just nipping in play. I suggest that you try what DK DREAM has suggested.

This particular section of Pet Forums Community has many people who are well respected in the Ferret world, and those who have many years experience of bringing up new born kits, as well as adults and rescue Ferrets. I myself have rescued Ferrets for almost 17 years now, and they are one of the best animals that anyone can ever own, except of course that we never really "own" a Ferret! They are full of fun with lots of energy, and they need to be stimulated in play every single day, although they can sleep for 18 hours every day, but we all know that they need stimulation and playing not only with other Ferrets but with their human family as well. 

Please be patient, and don't be fearful and just do what you have to do, by lightly tapping Mavis' nose, and I feel sure that you will succeed in getting her to come around to being tame. Little treats can also help. We are here to help anyone who is getting a Ferret as a pet, and they normally function happily when you have two together. We have all the knowledge here about spaying, and neutering, vasectomized hobs, and the jill jab for females. All that we ask is that you ask politely, and we are here to respond and to help you.


----------



## ferret lady (Aug 2, 2011)

I completely agree with you, Debbierobb109, as physical discipline of any kind can be detrimental to the bond between ferret and owner. Once a ferret's trust is lost, it's very hard to regain it. 

I would suggest time outs for her. When she bites, pick her up and put her in a small empty carrier for 3 minutes, then let her out. She'll most likely try to bite again immediately...if so, put her back in the carrier. This method may take some time, but it's far more effective in the long run than any negative form of discipline.

I also agree that she needs a complete checkup to determine if she's biting because of pain. If she's had jill jabs repeatedly, I'd be concerned about a possible uterine infection or even pyometra. I highly recommend spaying her, as the biting could also be due to a hormone imbalance.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I wasn't being sarcastic and trust me, I didn't mean beat mavis up! she needs to learn to respect you, biting isn't acceptable not at 3 years. I have rescued many ferrets some who have been very very bad biters and with in a week of positive handling, they have became kissy and never bitten again, how do you expect her to learn if you just accept this from her? do you want it to get worse? she will start really screaming and biting very hard before long, as she will smell the fear from you. 

as she has been Jill jabbed, are you sure she hasn't came back into season, it sounds like hormonal biting to me, 

I don't get why people think gently tapping a ferrets nose is so shocking, sometimes its the only way a ferret will respond once it has learnt the behaviour to bite.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

DKDREAM took a ferret off me who I had rehomed from a friend who could no longer keep him, he was a large boy with attitude, he was biting very hard if he could and seeking out people to bite, sound familiar? I have children and my ferrets are indoor ferrets, so I need them to be trustworthy.
He had an almighty tantrum the moment I handed him over, DKDREAM held him firmly and gave him several opportunities to come around, when he continued yes he got a tap on his nose, and told to behave, I left him with DKDREAM and within a week he had gone from an angry boy to a boy who was seeking out his company and wanting to interact, behaviour that was always rewarded. 

When I got him back a few weeks later he tried once to return to his past behaviour, he got one tap on his nose from me and has never needed reminding since, as for avoiding human contact, he is the most cuddly boy I own, if he isn't in my arms he's following me to see what I'm doing, he is an ambassador for ferrets and is 100% trustworthy! he kisses faces and falls asleep in our arms.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

hi, i appreciate everyone taking the time to reply 
i just wont physically punish her, its something i just dont agree with....im sure it worked wonders for you but im not willing to try it. . . for starters...define a "gentle" tap?? the thing with physical punishment is that if i was to tap her on the nose and she didnt "get it" id then be increasing the force of the tap till she did if you know what i mean?/ iv got her booked into the vets on the 5th to get spayed so hopefully that will help her. 
again, thanks fo rtaking the time to reply everyone :thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I just do a soft tap and gently blow in the ferrets face, its basically more to distract the ferret and stop the biting then anything else. I hope things go well with her spay


----------



## Mamfie (Jun 26, 2014)

It sounds like you're in a similar situation to us. We took our ladies out of season with the jill-jab and they are very aggressive. Judging by what most people are saying - it is hormonal and we are just waiting until the season has passed before spaying them. Our vet wanted to charge us a pre-assessment free in the form of a double consultation on top of the spay just to see if they could be spayed. (As I mentioned that one of them was going through a phantom pregnancy) 

I'm sure the spay will help a lot....fingers crossed. x


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

well mave got her bits and bobs out this morning (spay) , currently on house rest for a week so hopefully this will help with the biting,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

it may take 6 weeks ish before you see any improvement, Glad Mavis is through her operation ok.


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

DKDREAM said:


> You need to smack her, not beat her up but when she bites smack her nose lightly, and be firm with her, Mavis is playing games with you, she knows your scared and will bite as she will smell your scared. When you say she isn't neutered I assume she has been brought out of season?
> 
> How old is Mavis


You should NEVER smack a ferret, ESPECIALLY on the nose!!!
All you will do is reinforce the fact that hands cause her pain!!
Get some bitter apple, cover your hands in it or use leather gauntlets to handle her to get your confidence back, not really ideal but will help you handle her.
I had one very similar, unhandled, used to seek me out just to hiss and bite, but with firm, consistent handling, he came to be the gentlest ferret i ever had.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

yeah im thinking gloves might be an idea haha, she was so placid yesterday after her op...little madam again today haha. ill get some bitter apple and give that a go, thanks


----------



## spoiltmadam (May 21, 2013)

You arent that far from me if you need any help...my lad had me scared to death just being near him, many a day i went into work with my hands ripped to shreds, even to the extent of him having bitten down on my thumb and his tooth went through my nail!...standing there with blood running down my hand and him latched on for grim death, i used to keep to hand a jif squeezy lemon and when he was latched on a drop or two in his mouth used to have him letting go smartish lol...but the gauntlet gloves helped me a lot, not really advisable as they still bite but it lessens the pain.
my lad had been used for hunting for 5yrs, totally unhandled other than shoved down holes, and he was my 1st ferret, but believe me, with positive, consistent handling every day, little and often, within a few months he turned into the cuddliest, kissiest ferret iv ever had.


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

oh do you?? where bouts are you?? to look at her you would think butter wouldn't melt, and i do sometimes get a kiss and a cuddle but its mostly when im in the process of putting her into the cat basket to take her inside to play...then once she is in she is the devil reincarnated haha, even trying to pick her up to take her back outside is a task, but like you say consistent handling may help....ill just have to bloody man up....and buy some thick gloves haha.


----------

